

Real Time Emotion Feed Back App - ashrafgh

So We made this app. www.glowapp.com. We think it is pretty cool but we have a weird situation where for it to be remotely useful we need users. So how do we do that? Obviously promotion and buzz and all that is great. But we may put ourselves in a chicken or the egg scenario.
======
SwiitApps
Every business is not a chicken and egg scenario just because you have a few
users.

In your case, you need a critical mass of users within an area. Each area
could be separate and far from each other. Ask people to try out your app at a
ball game (e.g., SF Giants v/s LA Dodgers).

~~~
ashrafgh
Good Idea Thanks for the feedback. Finding A specific scenario would be a good
way to try it out.

------
bkudria
Why would I use this?

~~~
ashrafgh
The optimal usage scenario would be you are out and you are trying to find
where people are "happiest" so you open up the map view and you see where
things are happening. I guess the idea is to see where people are having a
good time in a generic sense. Anohter usage is you are at a concert and you
want to see in real time what people think of it. The underlying concept of
the app is real time ratings. We have added tagging and commenting to the app
now so you can tag the event type and the venue you are in. So perhaps that
adds further depth and the ability for more metrics.

The concept all boils down to see as close to real time as possible people's
feelings about event's, news, music, food etc... and display it in a way that
is tied to geography.

